# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Jay Cutler 2001 vs Jay Cutler now

## Russ616

Every one is always complaining and saying that if Jay looked like he did in 2001 he would be destoying Dexter Jackson and Ronnie Coleman. Here are some pic of Jay then and now. and some pics of 2001 Jay and Ronnie and Dexter now

----------


## Russ616

Here is 2001 Jay vs Ronnie now

----------


## Russ616

Jay vs Jackison

----------


## Russ616

2001 Jay vs 2003 Dexter

----------


## gcode610

> Jay vs Jackison



Jay Cutler simply does not look as good as Dexter Jackson in either of those pictures. You are right. I am a big Jay Cutler fan but Dexter looks sharp and deserves to hold the Gnc crown over Jay. I think if Dexter continues to grow he might leave Jay behind.

----------


## TheDfromGC

i dont think there is anybody that can currently compete with dexters symmetry and especially his mid-section...

----------


## palme

With the back improvments from Dexter this year Jay is behind him, he needs to come in harder.

----------


## saboudian

Jay '01 destroys Ronnie '02, thats for sure. But any other year Ronnie dominates everyone.

As far as Jay vs Dexter, Jay has been off the last couple contests this year, but Dexter really just doesn't have the size. You just can't win on symetry alone.

----------


## Full Intensity

Dexter IMO looks better then both of them.. He has a smaller packer but his symmetry is unbelieveable and his abs tie everything together soo well.. **** jay's and ronnie's mid sections are brutal

----------


## Russ616

> Dexter IMO looks better then both of them.. He has a smaller packer but his symmetry is unbelieveable and his abs tie everything together soo well.. **** jay's and ronnie's mid sections are brutal



I think Jay's midsection looks awesome for a guy in the 260's. His ab's look great. As for everyone saying Dexter isn't big enough, come on. The guy stands next to other body builders who weigh 50lbs more and knocks them out. Example : Ronnie Coleman weighs 287 and Jay Cutler weighs 260, that is a 27lb difference but looked almost like 50lbs. Now Jay's 260 to Dexter's 225 looked like about a 25lbs difference. Dexter can really hold his own at that weight. Just remember he is only 5'6 1/2 How much more would look right. 5-7lbs. Maybe... Believe me a 225lbs Dexter Jackson is enough to take out the competition minus Coleman...

----------


## LM1332

I never noticed it untill now but it looks like Jays cavles are all messed up

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

Dexter and Jay are almost as big but Dexter is way more cut and his abs are symmetrical where Jay has them scrambled.

so to me Dexter is bigger and better

Jay got better legs than Coleman, but Coleman got way more size than Jay

----------


## decadbal

Its so annoying the way everyone this Jay Cutler is so awesome, hes isnt half as good as ronnie, and hes not very close to dexter now. jay has been built up bc of the 01 Olympia, and now he has stuck himself with no real progressivness since the 01 olympia, he thinks he will win bc he is iron jay, which isnt the case, everyone in pro BBing is gettin better execpt him, his body is the same, only suttle differences. he is close to washed up, he needs to get back on track and stop being whiny about being 2nd when he should be 4th or 5th, and try to catch ronnies physique, bc he will never beat him till ronnie retires. we all know it, and the sooner the ronnie haters see that, the sooner we wont have to listen to Fanatic bull****.

----------


## Russ616

> Its so annoying the way everyone this Jay Cutler is so awesome, hes isnt half as good as ronnie, and hes not very close to dexter now. jay has been built up bc of the 01 Olympia, and now he has stuck himself with no real progressivness since the 01 olympia, he thinks he will win bc he is iron jay, which isnt the case, everyone in pro BBing is gettin better execpt him, his body is the same, only suttle differences. he is close to washed up, he needs to get back on track and stop being whiny about being 2nd when he should be 4th or 5th, and try to catch ronnies physique, bc he will never beat him till ronnie retires. we all know it, and the sooner the ronnie haters see that, the sooner we wont have to listen to Fanatic bull****.



I couldn't disagree more. Jay is very respectfull and has great sportmanship. He admitted defeat at the oylmpia and at the gnc show of strength. ( to coleman and jackson ) he knows what he has to work on. I think he is a great bb and much better than most. Other than Dexter and Ronnie right know I think jay is the best. Dennis James is right up his alley but Jay is a very good bb. I have never heard winny and " washed up " come on . give the man some credit and stop hating.

----------


## saboudian

Well Jay '01 vs current Dexter. C'mon gimme a break, all you have is a most muscular up there. See what happens when you put some lat spreads up there. Jay will swallow up Dexter. Like I said, Dexter can't win on symetry alone.

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump.

Xxample

----------


## DELTA9MDA

do not think for a sec jay is done. talked to him today and all he has to do is beat the previous jay, which he will do, and then its over for everyone except ronniemonster. i am not knocking dex at all, he looks great cept for the long torso, but shawn got away with it for years.

----------


## Latimus

Cutler is the man..but he definately needs to show progress...like coleman then year at the O...he looked awesome...

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Ronnie Coleman has downright blown away the competition the last few years including Jay Cutler. Jay is huge but just by looking at the pics, Ronnie beats Jay in almost every single aspect.

----------


## Russ616

> Ronnie Coleman has downright blown away the competition the last few years including Jay Cutler. Jay is huge but just by looking at the pics, Ronnie beats Jay in almost every single aspect.


Don't forget Ronnie struggled last year at the oylmpia and if Jay would have competed he probably could have taken him. He lost to Gunter. ( which is still a joke ) Last year Ronnie was off. No disrespect, the man is back now.

----------


## Russ616

> Don't forget Ronnie struggled last year at the oylmpia and if Jay would have competed he probably could have taken him. He lost to Gunter. ( which is still a joke ) Last year Ronnie was off. No disrespect, the man is back now.


Last year meaning 2002...  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Sorken

Dexter is great !!!!

----------


## Baba

To be honest and cut all the bull**** out guy, 1) ronnie 2) Jay and 3) Dex. Believe me there is a fine line b/w that Jay and dex, because if jay continues the way he is dex will be #2 plain and simple.

----------


## eacman65

they all look huge and ripped to me, but ronnie is head and sholder above all

----------


## GORILA-UNIT

we all due respect to jay, i though dextar was looking better in arnold classic this year and though he deserved to win rather than third place

----------


## scriptfactory

Dexter should have taken the Arnold Classic this year or at least got second, without a doubt. Jay had _no_ symetry and wasn't in best for. There is no way someone who has on bicep that is noticeably larger than the other one should have taken 1st. It was a downright shame to bodybuilding. Chris Cormier looked frickin' AWESOME! The only competition I saw was between Chris and Dexter.

----------


## skinjob

i reckon Ronnie is in a class of his own. his shape is so dynamic and so large. when he is on form he rocks.

----------


## leelee_69

Look at Ronnie's contest history. Incredible...especially recently. Was there ever better?

from http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/ronniecoleman.html

1998 IFBB Mr. Olympia 1st
1999 IFBB Mr. Olympia 1st
1999 IFBB Joe Weider's Pro World 1st
1999 IFBB Grand Prix England 1st
2000 Mr. Olympia 1st
2000 Grand Prix England 1st
2000 JOE WEIDER'S WORLD PRO CUP 1st
2001 Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic 1st
2001 Mr. Olympia 1st
2001 New Zealand Grand Prix 1st
2002 Mr. Olympia 1st
2002 Grand Prix Holland 1st
2002 GNC Show of Strength 2nd
2003 Mr. Olympia 1st
2003 Russian Grand Prix

----------


## Latimus

> Look at Ronnie's contest history. Incredible...especially recently. Was there ever better?
> 
> from http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/ronniecoleman.html
> 
> 1998 IFBB Mr. Olympia 1st
> 1999 IFBB Mr. Olympia 1st
> 1999 IFBB Joe Weider's Pro World 1st
> 1999 IFBB Grand Prix England 1st
> 2000 Mr. Olympia 1st
> ...


that 2nd is questionable...gunter looked good and all...but its ronnie...hes a monster

----------


## scriptfactory

> that 2nd is questionable...gunter looked good and all...but its ronnie...hes a monster


I completely agree. I thought Ronnie should have won but Gunter DID look great.

----------


## Cuttup

Ronnie's jusy bigger and better than cutler,.he looked awesome in the 2003 oly

----------


## LoggedOut

Ronnies had to much HGH

----------


## ManzNumero1

ronnie's forearms in the second post , second picture, 
they look like a copper statue. 
i love it.

----------


## SwoleCat

Dexter over both for the best aesthetically pleasing look. 

(The true goal of body "building")

~SC~

----------


## bmwrob

> Dexter over both for the best aesthetically pleasing look. 
> 
> (The true goal of body "building")
> 
> ~SC~


Agreed

----------


## GTsecurity

jay last week

----------


## hartyman

jhkk

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> i would expect him better....


what do you mean? it is offseason. he is chillin'.

----------


## hartyman

odsv

----------


## charlesriley

they all are tooo big especially the larger guys like ronnie, the aesthetic days were much, much much more impressive and didnt alienate the public as much. fitness was actually popular in the 80's and 70's partly because bodybuilders and fit models were trying to have the body of a adonis or be super asthetic with large musles. now trying to be like the big green hulk from the recent movies makes our sport less popular and less healthy and less asthetic.

im from dallas and work out at metroflex once in a while and have seen ronnie, hes was pregnant looking, i dunno how he shrunk his intestines but ronnie still looks a little fat even i pre contest.

----------


## warchild

why bump such an old thread bro

----------


## ranging1

^^^ well doen bumping a 5 year old thread where ronnie doesnt even compete anymore, dexter has won an olympia, and jay had won 3 now

----------


## CRACKER

i think hes won 3 but yes anyways  :Aajack:

----------


## ranging1

thats what i said  :Haha:

----------


## DaBullet

It still amazes what the human body could accomplish with just a little help. Amazing!!

----------


## the big 1

> It still amazes what the human body could accomplish with just a little help. Amazing!!


Ancient thread, i was 13 when it began!!!

----------


## showtimee

Dexter is in an insane shape. His abs are so sick

----------


## DocBman

No way!! I was never really a fan of Cutler, he is too stumpy.

Ronnie and Dexter are much more aesthetic and symmetrical, hands down.

----------


## sean_holland

Hey guys remember when the Backstreet Boys and Nsync were at the top of the charts? This thread does...it was created then.

----------


## CMB

Still an interesting thread even though it was created almost a decade ago. 

Anyway, I think jay looks great (no homo). And dexter, ehhh has great abs but for some reason they don't match the rest of his body imo. Ronnie probably has some of the best arms but pecs, not so much. 

Just my $.02

----------


## vishus

wow this thread is old as dirt haha 

jay had nice conditioning and lines on 01' but this past year he looked better, he got rid of that lower back skin and was a lot fuller IMO, with just as better conditioning. 

dexter doesnt have the size to compete against guys like cutler, green, and centopani. hes got stellar lines and conditioning but looks the same at every show

----------


## oldschoolfitness

who uncovered this mummie??

----------


## The.Student

Will be interesting to see this year's Olympia, I wonder if Jay can hold on.

----------


## gladmax

Ronnie in his prime was the best all around ever aside from maybe arnold.

----------


## bigdaddyets

I think that are both impressive but Jay is better.

----------


## warren916

> jay last week



LOL DAMN old thread oops

----------


## DrSchmee

Why do they make them look so dark?

----------


## Hondarocks

I have always like Jay more than Ronnie.

----------


## 3863

Bed SEO shot in this year 2011 Olympia for sure.

----------


## davvidgoliath

I'm just biased and would go for Cutler. Lol

----------


## supersize me

^been here a week and already bumping old threads?

----------

